# Google- Making Love In The Kitchen: Lube up... with coconut oil. - National Post



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Making Love In The Kitchen: Lube up... with coconut oil.National Post, CanadaDigestion: Coconut oil helps in improving the digestive system and thus prevents various stomach and digestion related problems including *irritable bowel syndrome*. The saturated fats present in coconut oil have anti microbial properties and help in *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

> What clinical evidence do you have for suggesting "Coconut oil helps in improving the digestive system and thus prevents various stomach and digestion related problems including irritable bowel syndrome?"Irritable Bowel Syndrome is quite misunderstood. It can be a debilitating chronic illness that affects a sufferer's quality of life with severe abdominal pain, diarrhea and/or constipation. Current research suggests that there is a signaling problem between the brain and digestive system along with hypervisceral sensitivity. We cannot understand how Coconut oil would be any benefit to this serious illness.Jeffrey Roberts, FounderIBS Self Help and Support Grouphttp://www.ibsgroup.org


----------

